# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  McClung Armrest

## lflngpicker

I just wanted to give a shout out to Doug Edwards at Hill Country String Works for the great armrests he crafts.  He has made me two-- the latest is an Ebony McClung (this a special design that gives the arm a bit of a lift) with gold hardware to match my Pava Pro. Thanks for the great design and for the wonderful service he provides.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Doug Edwards, 

Gelsenbury, 

Gunnar

----------


## CWRoyds

McClung armrests rock!!
I have them on both mandolins.
Tried other kinds, but the McClung is the best shape.
Low, smooth, and wide. 
Excellent all 'round.

Here are my two. 
Love the dark one on the Northfield.
The one on the J Bovier has very beautiful wood.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## yankees1

I have a McClung on one mandolin and really like it !

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## John Soper

3 for 3!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## djeffcoat

You can order them with a little bling too!  This is my lefty Collings MF.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

John Soper, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Kevin Winn

+1 (twice)

Got one on my F5S and on my Kimble.  First-rate workmanship and service.  Doug rocks!

(and nice Pava, Dan!)

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

Nice!  Good to know he's still at it.  I gave one of my two away and was having giver's remorse thinking he had stopped making them.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Eric Platt

Have three of them now on instruments. Really like them. The latest (zebrawood?) looks great on the Gallatin.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## pheffernan

Ive installed and appreciated the McClung armrest on a number of mandolins that Ive bought used, but Ive been reluctant to put one on a custom order / new purchase. I like your determination to use the good china, Dan!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## Lucy Lindblom

I just bought one a few weeks ago and have been loving it!!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Tracy Fleck

Here's mine with some other bling. Its become a part of the mandolin - I never think about it.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> You can order them with a little bling too!  This is my lefty Collings MF.


Love that rose inlay!

----------


## lflngpicker

> Ive installed and appreciated the McClung armrest on a number of mandolins that Ive bought used, but Ive been reluctant to put one on a custom order / new purchase. I like your determination to use the good china, Dan!


Pat, I did debate it a while.  It helped that Doug was out of town a month or so, and I had time to think.  He puts a soft leather on the contact points, rather than cork, which I believe is an advantage when adding one to a varnished mando.  I decided I was going to benefit from the ergonomic aspects so much that I would always have one on my Pava, so I went for it.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

Doug Edwards, 

pheffernan

----------


## Doug Edwards

Thank you all!  As I have said over and over, I have the best customers!

We are still at this expensive & time consuming hobby/job.  Someday I really will retire as my body is rebelling.  Currently I have bursitis in both shoulders.  Trying to get that resolved.  I do have a grandson to help some and David McClung in the shop too.  David is using his artistic talent to produce some really nice inlays.
We hope to have a return of wooden pick boxes soon and maple McClungs later this month or December.

----------

lflngpicker, 

poul hansen

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

My most recent McClung.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## hermdawg

thile used armrests on just about everything he played exept his loyd loar.... i have one on my appitius and so does david bennedict 
 they make it a lot easier and more comfortible especially if you play in a band for 3 hours every gig .......mclungs are the best

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## wormpicker

Love my two McClungs!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Doug Edwards

I sent Chris one a couple years ago. I dont know if he uses or not. 

Adam Steffy has a couple. I know he gave one to his father-in-law. Jesse Brock, Lester Emory, Nathan Livers, Nate Lee, Darren Nicholson, are some other well known players use McClungs besides me. lol

----------

J.C. Bryant, 

lflngpicker

----------


## David Rambo

I love my 4.  (3 for mandolins and one for a Jessen octave mandolin that I think he custom made.)  They are all

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Doug Brock

I have three - two flamed maple and one ebony. Love them!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I have three - two flamed maple and one ebony. Love them!


Great know, Doug! Thanks for your post.

----------


## Doug Edwards

Just had to share, these are so good looking, as well as functional

----------

hank, 

lflngpicker

----------


## AMandolin

Doug, that mountain scene is especially beautiful

----------

Doug Edwards, 

Gunnar, 

hank, 

lflngpicker

----------


## John Ritchhart

Just ordered mine. It shipped yesterday. I already have one that came on the Collings MTO that I bought used and really like the small move it makes on the forearm angle. Very comfortable. Not sure Doug when you switched to leather but the one on the 2009 MT2O has cork backing. Doesn't matter I'm never taking it off. Really looking forward to trying it on the Northfield. I'll post some pictures of both when I get it.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

Gunnar, 

lflngpicker

----------


## EdHanrahan

Doug: I know you've mentioned the "retirement" word on occasion, but it's SO great to see your miniature pieces of art continuing to keep us in awe!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

hank, 

lflngpicker, 

Lucy Lindblom

----------


## Doug Edwards

> Just ordered mine. It shipped yesterday. I already have one that came on the Collings MTO that I bought used and really like the small move it makes on the forearm angle. Very comfortable. Not sure Doug when you switched to leather but the one on the 2009 MT2O has cork backing. Doesn't matter I'm never taking it off. Really looking forward to trying it on the Northfield. I'll post some pictures of both when I get it.


John, i switched to leather on the contact points several years ago.  The cork became unreliable to some finishes.

We haven't retired completely.  Still plugging away in the shop, but at a reduced level.

----------

David Rambo, 

Gunnar, 

lflngpicker

----------


## John Ritchhart

Thanks Doug. Looking forward to getting that beautiful new armrest.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## John Ritchhart

A couple of pics.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Great matches by Doug on both of these, John!

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## Doug Edwards

Thank you all for the well wishes and support. In addition to the bursitis I came down with COVID last week.  Some improvement but my oxygen saturation is still low. Hoping to see that clear up soon. 

Have a blessed holiday!

----------

Eric Platt, 

lflngpicker

----------


## John Soper

Doug Edwards:  Stay well!  Your arm rests rock all of my mandolins!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## soliver

Get well Doug!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I want to echo the well wishes and prayers that are sent your way, Doug! Loving my Ebony with gold on my Pava Pro!  Works great for comfort and tone.  Most importantly, we want you well and with many happy years ahead.  Take care, Dan

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## yankees1

Prayers for your recovery !

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## Skip Kelley

Doug, praying you get well soon.

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## Lane Pryce

Doug Im truly sorry to hear you have contracted Covid. Its be 7 weeks and I still have symptoms after being hospitalized for 6 days, mostly cough and shortness of breath. However Im getting better with each passing day. Rest and stay on top of your symptoms. Especially important for young men like us. I contracted mine despite the best PPE at work from an unknown pt. Covid is the real deal. Lp

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Doug Edwards

> Doug I’m truly sorry to hear you have contracted Covid. It’s be 7 weeks and I still have symptoms after being hospitalized for 6 days, mostly cough and shortness of breath. However I’m getting better with each passing day. Rest and stay on top of your symptoms. Especially important for young men like us. I contracted mine despite the best PPE at work from an unknown pt. Covid is the real deal. Lp


Sorry to hear you had it too.  I was pretty mild by comparison.  I still can't taste or smell and my oxygen saturation is also low.  I guess recovering  is better than not recovering. my neurologist died from it this week.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LadysSolo

> Doug I’m truly sorry to hear you have contracted Covid. It’s be 7 weeks and I still have symptoms after being hospitalized for 6 days, mostly cough and shortness of breath. However I’m getting better with each passing day. Rest and stay on top of your symptoms. Especially important for young men like us. I contracted mine despite the best PPE at work from an unknown pt. Covid is the real deal. Lp


I had it too, we are tested twice weekly at work. Totally asymptomatic, they called to tell me I had tested positive, I told them they were kidding me, I felt fine the whole time I had to be off work. Such a variable disease, can be no symptoms to very deadly. I just hope everyone that gets it has the same lack of symptoms I had.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Bless you all who have had it.  I hope for the best for each of you.  Doug, I am sorry to hear about your neurologist.  Dan

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## wormpicker

Wishing you all the best for a speedy and complete recovery, Doug!

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## vmoman

Because everyone was saying good things about this, I ordered one from Doug.  Very nice and helpful guy!  and I love my armrest. Highly recommend him.

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## vmoman

Doug  Sending you thoughts and prayers for a very speedy recovery.  You're stronger than Covid.!

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## Doug Edwards

Thanks again. We’re doing good and getting better all the time. Working back in the shop this past week.  Knocked this one out the past few days.

----------

LadysSolo, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Strabo

Thanks for your good work, Doug. I have three, two on mandolins and one on a mandola using a viola clamp. They all look good, work great and prevent my arm from developing a permanent crease.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Thanks again. We’re doing good and getting better all the time. Working back in the shop this past week.  Knocked this one out the past few days.


This mountain scene is gorgeous!  Man!

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## lflngpicker

I am looking forward to my new curly maple McClung that Doug is sending me soon! It is going on my Weber Diamondback.  Thanks Hill Country Stringworks!

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Hill Country makes great pickguards too.  Well made and a good price too.  Worth looking into if you need one.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Doug Edwards

Our website is still down but under construction. At least the home page shows something now.  Now that I’m back in the shop we’ll see more progress to that end as well as new products underway. 

David McClung just finished this one up for a customer.

----------

LadysSolo, 

lflngpicker

----------


## LadysSolo

> Our website is still down but under construction. At least the home page shows something now.  Now that I’m back in the shop we’ll see more progress to that end as well as new products underway. 
> 
> David McClung just finished this one up for a customer.


Nice!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Doug Edwards

The website is slowly getting there.  I have a local web developer working us in.  I'm just not up to the challenge.  We have lots of of product to upload when we get there.  Thanks

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## meow-n-dolin

I have two McClungs. They rock.

QUESTION: do they make, or will they make, a maple/blonde armrest to more-or-less match my Eastman 915 blonde? I could make one myself, but would rather save myself the time.

Thanks in advance!

Al

----------


## keith.rogers

> I have two McClungs. They rock.
> 
> QUESTION: do they make, or will they make, a maple/blonde armrest to more-or-less match my Eastman 915 blonde? I could make one myself, but would rather save myself the time. ...


Can't answer your question but if you email the address on the site, you'll probably get an answer that you know is right! (I've asked a couple questions and got an answer very quickly.)

----------

meow-n-dolin

----------


## Doug Edwards

WooHoo!
The website is up and running at about 90%.  A few more tweaks and such and I have about 20 armrests to process and post. 
Its much different than the past site. Im still learning and trying to be more proficient. But were moving forward!

Hill Country Stringworks

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Chompa

You might want to look at these. I have one on each of Eastmans. They are pricey but, IMO the best arm rests I have ever used. 

https://banjolit.com/product/mandoli...riginal-maple/

----------

meow-n-dolin

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> You might want to look at these. I have one on each of Eastmans. They are pricey but, IMO the best arm rests I have ever used. 
> 
> https://banjolit.com/product/mandoli...riginal-maple/


Thanks again, Chompa!  I just received a nice maple armrest from Cumberland Acoustic, appears to be virtually identical except for the finish.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> WooHoo!
> The website is up and running at about 90%.  A few more tweaks and such and I have about 20 armrests to process and post. 
> It’s much different than the past site. I’m still learning and trying to be more proficient. But we’re moving forward!
> 
> Hill Country Stringworks


Doug, I love the unstained maple gloss look!  Dan Brooks

----------

meow-n-dolin

----------


## Doug Edwards

Rocking along. My new automated sander, Jason, has saved my shoulders a bunch.  Ill be having shoulder replacement after the first of the year if I can last that long. So far we have about 50 armrests listed and 30 more in progress. The most I ever had at one time. David McClung had taken over the inlay side and minds the store when Im out of the office.  Thanks for the support!

----------

Jill McAuley, 

lflngpicker

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> Rocking along. My new automated sander, Jason, has saved my shoulders a bunch.  I’ll be having shoulder replacement after the first of the year if I can last that long. So far we have about 50 armrests listed and 30 more in progress. The most I ever had at one time. David McClung had taken over the inlay side and minds the store when I’m out of the office.  Thanks for the support!


Sweet!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## TTT

Just received the armrest for my Eastman MD504cs and it’s everything people have been raving about in this thread. Such a small thing that makes a big difference.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Russ Jordan

I should mention that I won Doug's Texas Independence Day giveaway--yahoo, and thanks, Doug!!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I should mention that I won Doug's Texas Independence Day giveaway--yahoo, and thanks, Doug!!


Congrats, Russ!

----------


## lflngpicker

I really like my newest McClung on my Pava Pro.  Doug did a great job with the color and finish.

----------

Doug Edwards, 

LadysSolo, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Doug Edwards

A new drawing for an ebony McClungs mandolin armrest is set for April 17, 2022.  One entry per person. Those that make a purchase get a second entry automatically.  Use the contact form through the website with giveaway as the subject. 

https://hillcountrystringworks.com/

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## scotta

While there are a number of very good arm rest makers on this forum, but for me the McClung design is superior in the way it positions your right hand angle over the strings. Everyone is different so other designs may work better for you!

----------

Doug Edwards, 

lflngpicker

----------


## thi

I'm a fan of these, I got one on my Collings MT, Big Muddy M-11, and most recently bought the rosewood octave armrest for my Eastman MDO305 octave. I'm not sure how new these are but the site says they're based off the Eastman pattern. Looks great and makes it much more comfy to play.

----------

Doug Edwards

----------


## lflngpicker

Here is my new rosewood McClung from Doug on my Ratliff R5.

----------

pheffernan, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## mandogrouch

NFI here; I had Perry Jones (from a classified ad here) make armrests for my ‘78Nugget A, Weber Bitterroot Mandola, and ‘15 Ellis F. All have different color finishes. He matched the colors from photos and made the rests out of different woods per my request. Really comfortable, perfect fit and the finish is outstanding. The price was hard to beat, great customer service.

----------


## nick delmore

I have purchased several McClung arm rests as well as a few finger rests, or pickguards, from Mr. Edwards. Every time it's been a great product, exactly as advertised & shipped in a timely manner. Can't recommend Hill Country Stringworks highly enough!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I have purchased several McClung arm rests as well as a few finger rests, or pickguards, from Mr. Edwards. Every time it's been a great product, exactly as advertised & shipped in a timely manner. Can't recommend Hill Country Stringworks highly enough!


I agree.  I don’t know how the McClung AR could be better for positioning the picking hand, and each one looks great.  I am glad to hear the other items you have purchased from Doug are also outstanding!

----------


## lflngpicker

Here is my latest McClung on my Morris A4.   Really comfortable while playing.  Another great armrest from Hillcountry Stringworks.

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Doug Edwards

Hard to believe I’ve done this 16 years. The McClung for 14 years. A nice expensive hobby/business.  I contemplated retiring from it, but the wife didn’t want bored.  She was right.  Thanks to all the loyal and supportive customers/friends. 



We’ll have another ebony McClung drawing in May

----------

Lane Pryce, 

lflngpicker, 

Lucindalin, 

nick delmore, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Ruknrole

I received mine today and so far I really like it! Doug provided great customer service!

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## nlopez

i love mine! will get another.

----------


## Lucindalin

I’ve had an ebony one on my favorite mando for some time now and just love it!!

----------


## nick delmore

> Hard to believe I’ve done this 16 years. The McClung for 14 years. A nice expensive hobby/business.  I contemplated retiring from it, but the wife didn’t want bored.  She was right.  Thanks to all the loyal and supportive customers/friends. 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll have another ebony McClung drawing in May


I have bought several finger rests & arm rests & they are just fantastic. I've never been disappointed with anything I've purchased from you. Great product & service so thank you very much. BTW, you can't retire. I have two new mandos coming & I'm going to need arm rests for them. :Smile:

----------

